# power atv v-plow



## wolfmeister (Jan 20, 2009)

Just signed up on the forum and made a post but I posted in the wrong place and I was redirected here so I'll try it again. I was going through the posts on v-plows for atv's and I saw a post by Swede about a power v-plow and I'm trying to get some more information on this set up. I have a 2004 Polaris 500 HO 4X4 with a regular plow, but I'm 62 and getting off the quad to turn the plow gets tireing really fast and this v-plow set up looks like something I want to chack out further. Will it fit my machine and what is the cost or does anyone have a contact where I can get get the information I'm looking for? Thanks for your time.
Wolfmeister


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

Hallo Wolfmeister.
I just sent you a pm and it will fitt your ATV.
Best Regards


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Swede;724430 said:


> Hallo Wolfmeister.
> I just sent you a pm and it will fitt your ATV.
> Best Regards


idk if he can get pms


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

due a search on post by a usernamed Quadplower he had a full air V -blade set up as well and he is located in Upper MI.

he now has a mini truck for plowing but his set up was pretty simple and sweet.
the guy might be close enough to you to offer up his fab skills for a fee or a cold 12 pack.

the Set up by the Swede looks great also,

I just giving you some option's.


----------

